
Fitness tracking app gives away location of secret US army bases - mattmanser
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/28/fitness-tracking-app-gives-away-location-of-secret-us-army-bases
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

------
torstenvl
Pretty incredible level of detail. I can see the main roads on my FOB in Iraq.
Definitely not the greatest thing ever.

